# Night time illusions



## ameth (Feb 27, 2006)

I have for many years woken in the night to shapes and lights which half wakes me and i feel abit disorientated, then i just fall back to sleep. Sometimes i am disillusioned with the world like i am not sure where i am. I think people are talking about me, or laughing at me behind my back. I feel very anxious all the time, on edge, sometimes i lose it and am shocked sometimes at how i have behaved afterwards, over nothing, there has been several bereavements in my family over the last couple years. I have always been very anxious, and stressy over little things before.


----------



## Lost (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: dellusional*

I sometimes have these 'dreamy' phases, where I'm not sure if something that happened actually happened, or whether I dreamt it. And I also feel disorientated at times. It's not pleasant. Altho worrying about others conspiring against you is probably worse...
Have you thought of seeing a therapist?

I went through a few until I found the right one, and she has really helped me feel less anxious, and less angry. more in control of myself. 
Especially since you've suffered several bereavements, I'd definitely say try and find a therapist who can try and enter your world, to help you work it out, and feel less anxious, and maybe she'll help you feel less disorientated too.


----------



## foghlaim (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: dellusional*

was wondering about bereavement counselling... might be worth considering.. remember grief can and does affect us in some manner. If you have already been there then maybe the next step is talking this over with your doc and or a therapist.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 27, 2006)

These "illusion" experiences that occur when awakening in the middle of the night are generally not true hallucinations but rather something called hypnogogic or hypnopompic ilssuions - they are the result of being in a half-waking, half-sleeping/dreaming state. They do not necessarily indicate any mental illness.

The other feelings - that you are being talked about or laughed at, etc. - may also not be necessarily delusional _per se_ but may represent exaggerated self-consciousness that comes from social anxiety or social discomfort. 

As lost and foghlaim have suggested, it would be worth trying to talk to a face to face cou8nselor or therapist about your experiences.


----------



## ameth (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for your inputs about what the dream states might be,sometimes when i feel or think things that disorientate me i probably think the worse,but actually they are just reactions to stress.there are other things that have been happening,its difficult to explain sometimes,like dreams that come true,thats why i sometimes cant tell reality from dreams if i have visions and they happen but theres no explanation as to why its happening,am i going mad.


----------



## ThatLady (Mar 5, 2006)

foghlaim  said:
			
		

> was wondering about bereavement counselling... might be worth considering.. remember grief can and does affect us in some manner. If you have already been there then maybe the next step is talking this over with your doc and or a therapist.



Darned good call, hon! It's my business and I didn't even think of it! If you haven't had some help in dealing with the losses in your family, ameth, that could certainly be at the root of a lot of your problems. When the grief process is stunted (stopped before its complete), it can definitely affect your emotional well-being. It's certainly worth looking into!

Good luck, luv, and please keep us posted on how you're doing.


----------



## ameth (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone,i do realise now that thats probably the root of my not thinking straight,and to have so much grief in a short period of time affected my mentality,because i had never experienced such raw emotions.


----------

